# To show or not??.



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Would you show if your pup was moulting big time? No matter how much I groom, he still looks ragged. He needs the practise of the ring and will only be in puppy for so long! He's still very fidgety, so I'm not expecting much


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

My opinion would be yes, after all the worst than can happen is you can come last  I'd probably just do some local opens rather than champs though.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

We have our first champ tomorrow  booked long before the dreaded moult. No CC's on offer though. We do have a few opens booked, hopefully the moult won't last that long, well I hope it won't look hideous for long


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah well in that case i'd go anyway personally  Good luck, have a great time.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

yup I would go too 

my puppy has Farrah Fawcett hair at the moment and terribly behaved. 
I wanted to murder him last week at Windsor but today at E of E he was quite a good boy 


If you've already paid your entries I say go


If it is E of E by the way, pack your dinghy, wellies and the biggest waterproof you own, you will also have NO bench.


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

It is E of E, so off to find wellies


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Its not a problem I have in my breed but I would go as Dober says the worst that can happen is you will be last or unplaced but it is ring practise for him and with no CC's on offer there may not be that many there especially with the weather being as it is.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

pearltheplank said:


> It is E of E, so off to find wellies


 Have a lovely time, good luck regardless of coat condition at the moment  
Least you get to meet up with some show buddies, and maybe get some bargains as the trade stalls will be desperate for any business I guess


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> We have our first champ tomorrow  booked long before the dreaded moult. No CC's on offer though. We do have a few opens booked, hopefully the moult won't last that long, well I hope it won't look hideous for long


If I have moulters - I tend to take them with me and decide when I get there whether I am going to put them in (I've usually got more than one dog with me).

My yellows don't look too bad when out of coat - but my blacks and chocolates can look truly shocking 

ETA - if it is the only dog you have entered and it isn't too far to travel - then I would go  and Good luck  remember - a fair few dogs are going to be in some semblance of moult at this time of year, particularly with our whacky weather


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Did you show him ?

How did you get on?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes, we went  It's the closest show to me anyway and like you all say, good for practice

What can I say LOL. There were others with bad moults too, we were placed third/last but he is improving in the ring  and I picked up a new show lead for half price as it was marked, bargain!!!

And it didn't rain till we left


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> Yes, we went  It's the closest show to me anyway and like you all say, good for practice
> 
> What can I say LOL. There were others with bad moults too, we were placed third/last but he is improving in the ring  and I picked up a new show lead for half price as it was marked, bargain!!!
> 
> And it didn't rain till we left


Congrats! Well thats still qualified you for Crufts, hasnt it?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Unfortunately not, we had no CC's on offer there


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> Unfortunately not, we had no CC's on offer there


Ah thats a shame! I missed what breed he is sorry?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Shar pei


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

pearltheplank said:


> Shar pei


:001_wub: He is lovely. I didnt know Shar Peis blew their coat actually. Learn something new every day!


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

His mum starting to blow, back end first










And at her worst










Thanks for the compliment, once he says goodbye to his imaginary friend Kevin, I'll be happy


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

pearltheplank said:


> Shar pei


His coat looks OK to me - although I can see mums was blowing nicely


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

His coat was perfect Swarthy, that was taken about three weeks ago ( I chose nice pic  )
Then this last week to ten days, he started. Back end worse, thigh fluffy lumps forming, just above hock and front legs very patchy



















It actually looks worse in the flesh


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done bet you glad you went now


----------

